# how about this for receiving a referral?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Saw it in a landscape mag article about giving a gift for a referral.You can customize it with your own logo or something.

http://www.incentivecardlab.com/visa-incentive-card-gallery


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't be giving Dave any ideas!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Grandview: you can cut my lawn .... send the card and load it with $500.00


----------

